# You may want to watch



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

CNBC shoots pheasant hunting program
Filmed near Aberdeen, story makes debut Wednesday evening
From staff reports

A film crew from CNBC has filmed a news story on the impact of hunting on South Dakota's economy.

The story features pheasant hunting at Dakota River Ranch near Aberdeen. It is scheduled to air between 6 and 7 p.m. CST Wednesday on the CNBC segment called "On The Money." In Aberdeen, CNBC is cable channel 27.

Participants in the story include:

• Mike Hegedus, feature correspondent for CNBC.

• David Nomsen, vice president of governmental affairs for Pheasants Forever.

• Gov. Mike Rounds and representatives from the state Office of Tourism and Economic Development.

• Guests at Dakota River Ranch.

"Feature stories that highlight the great hunting opportunities we have here in the Aberdeen area help drive more visitors and hunting enthusiasts to experience the wonderful hospitality and experiences to be found here," Nancy Krumm said in a news release. Krumm is executive director of the Aberdeen Convention and Visitors Bureau.

"This earned media exposure is a great benefit to supplement our advertising budget," she said. "We appreciate the cooperation of those businesses in the area that help us make these efforts possible and the assistance of the Office of Tourism."


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Guess i really don't give a rats A$$ what SD or CNBC thinks of the economics of pheasant hunting. SD has turned a great outdoor experience into something that is only available to people that can afford it. I am glad thay are proud of the legacy they have provided to future generations :eyeroll: Would that be road hunting and lawsuits over shooting into someones air space??

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Office of Tourism


Now there is a bunch of gems. Why am I not surprised that they want the degredation of hunting to look like it is good for everyone? If you worship money they are a group for you. If it makes money it's justifiable right? They don't care, just so they look good and get a bigger budget next year.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds like the executives from GE needed a way to call this a business trip.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

SD, just call it "Tony Dean Outdoors."


----------



## drhunter (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sure I'm not the only one on here that got the big glossy flyer in the mail from SD Tourism this fall on their wonderful pheasant opportunities starting at $150/day. Act now, be one of the first 50 callers, all we need is Billy Mayes to give away free Orange Blast and a spot on late night TV.

uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Won't be any different than watching ANY hunting show on OLN or the Outdoor Network....pay, stay home,or go to over-hunted public land.Which means it will be a commercial for SD paid pheasant hunting.


----------

